# Moving to Houston



## tommy.stewart (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi 


Am looking for mostly information regarding visa for the US. I work in the oil & Gas as a Senior Subsea Mechanical and controls Technician. I and my family are wanting to make the more to Houston. My work will give me a job but won’t give me a sponsorship visa that I need. 

Is there any other type of visa I can get or is sponsorship visa the only one. There is heaps of jobs in Houston but there is no company that will offer sponsorship. All I really want to know, is our dream just dream 

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Unless you get a company to sponsor you with a work visa, you won't be moving to the US to work.

If your current company won't sponsor you for a work visa to move to the US then that should tell you that there are plenty of US based people who can fill the role.


----------



## tommy.stewart (Apr 20, 2014)

My work are offering me job but can sponser me. Is there any other way


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

tommy.stewart said:


> My work are offering me job but can sponser me. Is there any other way


Why can't they sponsor you? Can't or won't?

If your company is not prepared to obtain the necessary visa to transfer you then you can't move to the US with your present company.

You could find another company to sponsor you for a work visa. Look and apply for suitable jobs just as in any other situation.

Don't understand you comment about loads of jobs in Houston but no company prepared to sponsor work visas. Search this forum and you will find people who have moved to Houston with work visas.


----------



## tommy.stewart (Apr 20, 2014)

My work classes my job offshore as specialist but the usa government won't so can't get a visa.

There is a lot of jobs online but won't offer sponsorship. 

Can you not go over on a hoilday visa and then get a job??


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

tommy.stewart said:


> My work classes my job offshore as specialist but the usa government won't so can't get a visa.
> 
> There is a lot of jobs online but won't offer sponsorship.
> 
> Can you not go over on a hoilday visa and then get a job??


If your job does not qualify for a visa what is the point of going on a vacation and looking for a similar job? Being in the country is of no benefit if the job does not qualify for a visa.

There is nothing stopping you from taking a vacation in the US, setting up some interviews etc for *other* jobs which qualify for a visa. 

You'd still have to return to the UK while the visa (if applicable) was being processed.

In case you are wondering, NO, you cannot go over for a holiday, get any old job and then remain in the country.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you not go to the site of travel.state.gov and read up on requirements for US visas?


----------

